# 2n3055 por TIP3055



## gaston sj (Jun 7, 2007)

hola les cuento que tengo un amplificador de 130w el cual lleva 2 transistores de salida del tipo 2n3055y por un error mio se me juntaron los cables de la salida para el parlante y se rompiron los transistores y tengo 2 TIP3055..

nesesito saber si puedo reemplazar los 2n3055 por los TIP3055 he buscado el datasheet del TIP3055 y es un NPN igual que los 2n3055 y los TIP3055 soportan entre la base y el colector 100v y entre el colector y el emisor 60v y del amperaje es del colector 15A y en la base 7A bueno espero su ayuda saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 7, 2007)

Hola, los datos son muy semejates, yo los usaría.
Un saludo


----------



## hans bautista (Jun 7, 2007)

oye man daria mejor que cambies el tip3055 por el 2n3055 porke el tip....tiene mejores caractristicas que el 2n3....

eh revisado algunos diagramas y he vito que los fabricantes optan por usar el tip3055 para etapas de salida de hi-fi hasta 150w max por par de transistores
mientras que el 2n3055 es usado en los modelos antiguos ademas que la carcaza del 2n3055 es algo obsoleta...

cuidanse cualquier duda solo pregunten....


----------



## mda1961 (Ene 25, 2008)

Pasa que los 2N3055 con la carcaza metálica son mas caros, tienen mejor disipacion de calor y mejor calidad que los TIP 3055, es como usar Darlington de dos mangos encapsulados en plastico y Darlington encapsulados como los 2N3055, los encapsulados en plasticos necesitan mejor disipador, coolers, etc. en cambio los otros no, aparte todo lo que se usaba en los años 70/80 (siglo pasado era una maravilla en prestacion y calidad..., yo tengo tres Sansei 880A tienen 30 años y salvo los condensadores de filtro jamas tuve que tocarlos, los pones a fondo sin señal con todos los tonos abiertos y lo unico que se oye es un soplido. no confundan calidad y mas precio con basura a dos pesos, saludos


----------



## rocanlover (Ago 7, 2008)

A parte del TIP 3055, que otro transistor puedo usar en vez del 2N3055, al menos para una simulacion porque no existe ese modelo en Multisim q es el programa q estoy utilizando.

Soy principiante entonces no se con exactitud como se comporta el transistor en el circuito que estoy simulando que es una fuente de alto voltaje para limentar un tubo de laser. esta despues del multibibrador 555 (astable)  que vaconectado a la salida con el transistor y luego va a un eztremo de la bobina de un transformador de alto voltaje (bobina de auto para ser exacta) cuyo extremo contrario esta alimentado por la misma corriente quealimenta al 555 (aprox 12 VCD)


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 7, 2008)

Usá el MJ15015 y MJ15016. Son NPN y PNP respectivamente. El Multisim los tiene.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2008)

Tambien tiene el 2N3055A


----------



## mda1961 (Ago 7, 2008)

Fijate si el simulador tiene los BUY69, tienen mejor rendimiento para lo que necesitas que los 2N3055.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 7, 2008)

mda1961 tiene razon acabo de terminar un amplificador de 130W RCA con los 2n3055 truchisimos y tuve buenos resultados mucha calidad de sonido y eso que los integrados son re truchos dicen 2n3055 en rojo y nada mas aparte le pasas el dedo y se borra lo que pusieron, tambien e comprado 2 mj15015 estos son  un poco mas pesados pero no quiere decir que no sean truchos, adelante tienen la M de motorola y la chapa de aluminio es mas gruesa y compre los dos en el mismo lugar. abajo les dejo una foto de un 2n3055 destapado y uno original que no es 2n3055 es otro que no me acuerdo el numero lo saque hace como 5 años de un amplificador que tiraron en frente de mi casa jeje.


----------



## nigmaie (Ene 17, 2009)

Mejor para que chekees los posibles reemplazos te mando este programa que sirve para ver las caracteristicas de los transistores y sus reemplazos aunque esta en portugues es buenazo aca te mando el enlace

http://www.4shared.com/file/24223412/3231042f/Eletromaster2000_Substituto_de_Transistores.html?s=1


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2009)

Las dos únicas diferencias entre el TIP y el 2N 3055 son el encapsulado (TO¿217?/TOP3 contra TO3) y la potencia máxima que pueden disipar (90W de los TIP contra 120W de los 2N).
En general se usan los TIP porque son más fáciles de montar que los otros y son más baratos. Reemplazar uno por el otro es totalmente lícito y no hay ningún problema, siempre y cuando no estén trabajando en esa área de 30W de diferencia de potencia que hay entre los dos.



			
				leop4 dijo:
			
		

> ...y eso que los integrados son re truchos dicen 2n3055 en rojo y nada mas aparte le pasas el dedo y se borra lo que pusieron


Mientras lo que haya adentro sea lo que debe...




			
				leop4 dijo:
			
		

> ...tambien e comprado 2 mj15015 estos son  un poco mas pesados pero no quiere decir que no sean truchos, adelante tienen la M de motorola y la chapa de aluminio es mas gruesa ...


Si parte de la carcasa es de aluminio, es un transistor falso (muy falso) o uno viejo (muy viejo). Hasta principios de la década del '80 (si no me equivoco) se fabricaron con aluminio. Después todo fue de acero.
En las fotos que ponés, el de la izquierda tiene base de aluminio (o eso parece) y conectores hechos con una chapita. Bien de los '70 y con aspecto de original. El de la derecha es de los "actuales" y tiene tamaño como para ser un 3055 original, además de parecer bueno. Lo único que lo delata como falso es la pastita blanca de silicona que tiene. Hasta donde sé no hay ninguna fábrica que la use.

Saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 17, 2009)

2N3055 :evil:  Nooooooo :x  Yo utilizaria los TIP3055. Tuve una muy mala experiencia con los 3055s . Se me quemaron como 15 haciendo un inversor 12/220 100W, aún los conservo. Y como dijeron ahi arriba, muchos son truchos. Lo peor de todo es que no se quema el transistor en si(la pastilla), sino los alambres finitos que conectan la pastilla con los pines E y C. Lo digo porque yo desarme mucho de los transistores y todos ellos tenian el filamento cortado, y al medirlo con el tester funcionaban, nada mas que podia utilizarlos porque no habia forma de resoldar las conexiónes.

Bueno, esa es mi opinion. Al final termine reemplazando los 3055 por los MJ15003, que por sierto son muy buenos(los originales) porque tambien hay truchos.


----------



## pitufin28 (Dic 20, 2009)

Mi pregunta es la siguente 
Se pueden reemplazar los 3055 con MJE13007?
Son similares en casi todos los aspectos, salvo la relación potencia.
Desde ya agradecere culquier ayuda al respecto ya que ni el inversor ni el amplificador citados en el foro funcionaron correctamente. Saludos


----------



## madrile (Abr 14, 2010)

tengo la misma duda, tengo que similar un circuito en el multisim pero no tengo el 2n3055, cual puedo poner para no modificar el circuito?


----------



## Nimer (Abr 14, 2010)

madrile dijo:


> tengo la misma duda, tengo que similar un circuito en el multisim pero no tengo el 2n3055, cual puedo poner para no modificar el circuito?


 
MJ15015, MJ15003 son NPN de potencia como el 2N3055. La diferencia radica en la corriente y tensión soportada... Los 2N3055 son los de "menores características".. Así que usá cualquiera de los otros dos para simular que funcionan igual. Pero a la hora de montar algo, tenés que adecuarte a los valores de los 2N3055, o bien poner los que usaste para la simulación.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 14, 2010)

El 2N3773 es el hermano intermedio entre el 3055 y el 15015.
Ese también puede servirte para la simulación, tiene características bastante cercanas al 3055 salvo por el Vce.

Saludos


----------



## madrile (Abr 15, 2010)

el simulador no tiene 2N3773 solo tiene, 2N3717 y 2N3711
y MJD200, MJE15032, MJE340
alguno de los anteriores me sirve? no consigo simular una fuente que tengo que montar y creo que el problema viene de ai.
gracias un saludo


----------



## Nimer (Abr 15, 2010)

El MJE15032 es de 8A, 250v de Vce y también es NPN.


----------



## madrile (Abr 15, 2010)

algo no funcina bien... al colector del transistor MJE15032 que e puesto le llegan 50V ( lo que viene directamente del source) y a la base le llegan 1.50 V y en el emisor tengo 1.10 V
esto esta funcionando bien? tengo el esquema en el sigiente hilo: Modificar fuente de alimentacion
gracias
un saludo


----------



## Nimer (Abr 15, 2010)

Podrías poner el circuito... Lo que pusiste como "hilo" no es un link, es sólo un título. Igual me parece raro que no tengas el 3055 en el simulador.. No tenés el 2SC5200?


----------



## madrile (Abr 15, 2010)

si que esta el 2N3055 pero cuando le doy a poner me sale: acceso a database denegado...solo me pasa con este
este es el hilo que te comentaba antes : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-esquema-fuente-alimentacion-34700/
echale un vistazo aver si me puedes ayudar me arias un gran favor
un saludo


----------



## gca (Abr 15, 2010)

Madrile si vas a usar el 2n3055 trata de conseguir tip3055 (to-220) en ves de 2n3055 ,que como bien dijo Rick los 2n3055 siempre dan malos resultados y hay muchos falsificados, en cambio los tip3055 siempre me funcionaron bien.


----------



## madrile (Abr 15, 2010)

si eso lo tengo claro, mejor comprar mejor aunque sea mas caro pero mi duda es acerca de la simulacion ahora mismo


----------



## Nimer (Abr 15, 2010)

Le voy a dejar la oportunidad de ayudarte a otro. Yo no tengo cancha con la teoría y puedo decir cualquier cosa. Perdones!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2010)

madrile dijo:


> algo no funcina bien... al colector del transistor MJE15032 que e puesto le llegan 50V ( lo que viene directamente del source) y a la base le llegan 1.50 V y en el emisor tengo 1.10 V


¿Y cuánta tensión tendría que haber en el emisor según vos?
(Como diría Eduardo, me gusta la mayéutica)


Saludos


----------



## madrile (Abr 15, 2010)

pues la verdad esque nose..el emisor lo tengo conectado con un potenciomentro, pero no consigo que la fuente me varie la tension entre 0 y 25 V


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2010)

Momento...
Vamos por partes. La cosa que planteaste es si el comportamiento del transistor era el esperable, no si tu regulador funciona bien o no.

Vuelvo sobre lo mismo: Si tenés una 50V en el colector y 1,5V en la base, ¿qué tensión esperarías tener en el emisor?

Saludos


----------



## madrile (Abr 15, 2010)

yo creo que se romperia ya que el colector dudo que aguanto los 50 voltios directos ( igual me equivoco )

mejor dicho: lo que tenga en la base menos 0.7V que se come


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2010)

No se quema. Soporta 60Vce el 3055.
Seamos menos literales: Si tenés una tensión X en el colector de un transistor NPN trabajando en zona activa y una tensión Y (X>Y) en la base, ¿qué tensión debe aparecen en el emisor del transistor?


----------



## madrile (Abr 15, 2010)

Y + 0.7V ?
sino nose...esque la verdad esque ando un poco verde en este tema
perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2010)

No hay nada de malo en no saber, ni hace necesario pedir disculpas por eso.

La tensión que esperarías en el emisro es _casi_ eso que pusiste. Sólo te equivocaste en el signo: Y-0,7V.
En el emisor vas a tener (típicamente) un poco menos de tensión que en la base. Esa tensión, la podés ver en los datsheets, varía en función de la corriente que circule por el transistor.

En tu caso la simulación la barás hecho con poca o ninguna carga, así que es esperable que la tensión en el emisor fuera sólo 0,4V más baja que en la base.

Saludos


----------



## madrile (Abr 15, 2010)

la verdad esque no le puesto ninguna carga, esta en vacio, pero en vacio no tendria tambien que variar? voy a probar a ponerle una carga y te digo
gracias
un saludo

vale, le acabo de poner una bombilla de 12V y 25W y nada... pero me dado cuenta de que no puede hacer nada ya que la salida del transistor que emos comentado antes es solo 1.5V y con eso no llega para nada...me estoy volviendo loco


----------

